# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  nepal/ india  march- july 09

## Indian

going to nepal to do some treking for about a month, looking into the annapurna circuit and ama dablam base camp amongst others. After that heading round the south of india for 2 or 3 months. currentally travelling on my own, if anyone fancies jog me for a bit drop me a message.

----------


## rocketmail009

You may have some choices though. There are traks of 10 days ,in the upwards in the Langtang. The Annapurna Sanctuary Track will gets you to Annapurna Base Camp which distance is 4,100m and it takes 10 days if you   so - faster oryou are in good shape.

----------


## sukamin123

Thank you for taking the time to talk about it; I have strong feelings about it and want to learn more about it. Would you mind adding information to your blog post? It will really benefit all of us. poppy playtime

----------

